# Black permanent dye for interior plastic parts?



## SUPERBONG

Anybody here have any experience dyeing plastic parts? I am trying to match aftermarket parts to the factory dash.

I was thinking about using Forever Black Bumper & Trim Dye Kit. Just trying to darken up a black plastic aftermarket parts.

Has anyone tried this? I know a lot of radio install kits don't match perfect and most paint to match but the colors are close and I can't paint it.


----------



## EriCCirE

Ive had good luck with Bondo Restore Black on vinyl and plastics


----------



## Richv72

I wonder if you could use the rit dye on them. I know that how people restore old bmx skyway rims to like new color. something like shown in this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOy7JbIKEkg


----------



## thehatedguy

I've dyed plastic parts with SEM color coat dye. You really need to use an adhesion promotor so the dye will not chip off easy.


----------



## xtremekustomz

You can go to your automotive paint supply store and they can mix you the paint to match exactly. Just need your interior color code. Should be on your door near the exterior color code.


----------



## Pitmaster

xtremekustomz said:


> You can go to your automotive paint supply store and they can mix you the paint to match exactly. Just need your interior color code. Should be on your door near the exterior color code.



Most automotive paint supply stores may have color mixing systems for the exterior colors, but the interior colors would most likely be factory packs(premixed).
These premixed colors will be close usually, taking into account that most interiors are sun faded, and X2 on the adhesion promoter.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

If you do do this, cleaning is the key... There's a special cleaner to pre-etch the surface and remove silicones... it's been a lot of years so I don't remember, it's not typical pre-prep cleaner...


----------



## Richv72

Simple green works good for degreasing. I usually hit a plastic with light sandpaper after degreasing to scuff it for painting. The one thing i hate about painting plastic is after a few years the sun may damage the paint on the parts.


----------



## cobb2819

SEM has a great product called plastic prep that is a degreaser and helps promote absorption. Works great!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xtremekustomz

Pitmaster said:


> Most automotive paint supply stores may have color mixing systems for the exterior colors, but the interior colors would most likely be factory packs(premixed).
> These premixed colors will be close usually, taking into account that most interiors are sun faded, and X2 on the adhesion promoter.


My local paint supply stores actually mix the color of your interior based on the interior color code on your door. Basically they will mix a urethane basecoat and you add a urethane hardener to it before spraying. You will want to clean the surfaces well and adhesion promoter is always recommended. I know Dupont and PPG can mix these paints. 

Reference of where to find codes:
Interior Trim Codes - How to Locate and Identify

This guy actually painted and cleared his dash and it has help up great. No fiberglass:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/elitecustoms/Picture207.jpg


----------



## Pitmaster

xtremekustomz said:


> My local paint supply stores actually mix the color of your interior based on the interior color code on your door. Basically they will mix a urethane basecoat and you add a urethane hardener to it before spraying.jpg[/url]



Are they using an exterior paint to make interior paint?
Base coats are meant to be clear coated, if you don't they will fade very quickly.
Interior tints vary from exterior tints, and the best you can do is match it with spray-outs and top coat it with a matted clear.
If your local supplier will do this then great, it's the best way to match it.


----------



## mojozoom

SEM Plastic Prep is just a cleaner. You'll want to use SEM Sand Free or Adhesion Promoter before spraying - they soften up the surface.

I sprayed my entire interior with SEM products in 2001, changing it from tan to grey. That includes the steering wheel and shifter. It's still perfect 12 years and 10,000 miles later.


----------



## xtremekustomz

Pitmaster said:


> Are they using an exterior paint to make interior paint?
> Base coats are meant to be clear coated, if you don't they will fade very quickly.
> Interior tints vary from exterior tints, and the best you can do is match it with spray-outs and top coat it with a matted clear.
> If your local supplier will do this then great, it's the best way to match it.


They mix the base toners with a vinyl resin. Most people don't know it but most plastic parts in vehicles are painted and originally black.


----------



## Pitmaster

xtremekustomz said:


> They mix the base toners with a vinyl resin. Most people don't know it but most plastic parts in vehicles are painted and originally black.


Any plastic interior part that I've seen are molded in color from the factory.
Never come across a black door panel or trunk trim that's been painted over from the factory.


----------



## Pitmaster

mojozoom said:


> SEM Plastic Prep is just a cleaner. You'll want to use SEM Sand Free or Adhesion Promoter before spraying - they soften up the surface.
> 
> I sprayed my entire interior with SEM products in 2001, changing it from tan to grey. That includes the steering wheel and shifter. It's still perfect 12 years and 10,000 miles later.


10,000 miles in 12 years??? Perhaps the car spends much of its time in the garage out of the sun .
Either way, it sounds a job well done.


----------



## xtremekustomz

Pitmaster said:


> Any plastic interior part that I've seen are molded in color from the factory.
> Never come across a black door panel or trunk trim that's been painted over from the factory.


The parts are painted before they are installed in the vehicle. I know of quite a few ford and chevy dashes (including the one in my 2000 silverado) that are actually painted. My interior color was grey but under the plastic is black.


----------



## Pitmaster

Yes, the parts are molded in color before they are installed .
If the dash in your 2000 Silverado is painted over the black then it was most likely done after the fact before you got it.


----------



## Richv72

the metalic plastic colors usually are painted over a black.


----------



## xtremekustomz

Pitmaster said:


> Yes, the parts are molded in color before they are installed .
> If the dash in your 2000 Silverado is painted over the black then it was most likely done after the fact before you got it.


From at least 1999-2007 the chevy silverado dashes are molded black and painted the color of your interior. My grey dash has black plastic under it and we have silverados at work that have tan interior where the paint is peeling off the dash showing black plastic under. This is all done at the factory. Do a search.


----------



## Richv72

The factory painted dashes scratch through pretty easy though.


----------



## xtremekustomz

GM had an issue with theirs no doubt. I think it was a sprayed on vinyl material that armor all ate through. They ended up replacing quite a few top dash pads on those trucks. I haven't actually used the paint for interiors other than SEM myself. It worked great for me. Just have to clean it really well and use an adhesion promoter. I have heard from some paint and body guys that the mixed stuff works great as well. I might go buy some and try it out and see how durable it really is. I did the interior of my truck in SEM back in 2007 and haven't had an issue yet. Molded plastic the color it needs to be is the way to go.


----------



## Darth SQ

This:

Vinyl Prep Kit Plastic Prep And Sand Free

Likely the same kit Pitmaster used.
Awesome solution to your problem.
I dyed a 67 Mustang dash pad parchment using this and it turned out perfect. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dvcrogers

If the parts are small enough to put in a pan on the stove, RIT Dye is the way to go for plastic parts. I have done several R/C chassis and various other parts.


----------



## Veeges

SEM.... It's the best out there. I've been installing for 22years and have had the very best results with all of their products. Just make sure you are in a fairly warm environment or use a heat gun to slowly warm the paint can and the panels you are spraying.

Otherwise, the DuPont products that your local paint store can mix up for you works very well too.


----------

